
Micro benchmarks – what can possibly go wrong - todsacerdoti
https://genodians.org/skalk/2020-06-18-micro-benchmarking
======
redis_mlc
Kudos to Stefan for having the wisdom and energy to go down that rabbit hole.

I recently added an APM screen to a product to show certain execution timings
in a convenient manner.

But the primary timing of interest, page load time, turned out to be fine, and
it was auth time across each page that was a problem (it's twice as fast now),
similar to what Stefan found.

So exposing performance data is usually useful, despite the initial and
intended reason behind doing so.

